

Blocking the Property of Certain Persons Engaging in Cyber-Enabled Activities - jroll
https://m.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2015/04/01/executive-order-blocking-property-certain-persons-engaging-significant-m

======
chubasco
It seems to be worded vaguely enough that it could be used against anyone who
donates to Wikileaks.

------
ccvannorman
This is a terrifying addition to the legal arsenal that will be used to
prosecute future Aaron Schwartz's.

>Sec. 7. For those persons whose property and interests in property are
blocked pursuant to this order who might have a constitutional presence in the
United States, I find that because of the ability to transfer funds or other
assets instantaneously, prior notice to such persons of measures to be taken
pursuant to this order would render those measures ineffectual. I therefore
determine that for these measures to be effective in addressing the national
emergency declared in this order, there need be no prior notice of a listing
or determination made pursuant to section 1 of this order.

This means Obama has unilaterally decided he can freeze your assets at will
before any sort of notice or court hearing and say "I suspect you of
hacking/DDOSing/whatever".

~~~
detaro
_Sec. 3. The prohibitions in section 1 of this order include but are not
limited to:

(a) the making of any contribution or provision of funds, goods, or services
by, to, or for the benefit of any person whose property and interests in
property are blocked pursuant to this order; and_

I assume legal advice can be construed to be a "service"?

------
mark_l_watson
I had some problems understanding this signing order, even to the point of
thinking the White House might be pulling an April Fools joke.

------
rinon
Wow... suspending due process. That is messed up.

------
nkoren
Is this in response to China's DDOS'ing of Github?

~~~
trimtab
Or keeping Kim Dotcom's assets?

